# Upgrading a boat!



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

So my dad is gonna give me his Jon Boat (with trailer). Im gonna use it for saltwater only. It can go into about a foot of water with no problems. It has a steering wheel and engine and all that stuff. Sadly though that is about it. Any ideas on what I should add to it? I don't really have a budget just nothing over the top crazy expensive.

Thanks for Amy ideas 

-DF


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Trolling motor and bottom machine.


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

RoryGoggin said:


> Trolling motor and bottom machine.


Bottom machine as in depth finder?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

1st thing you should get is all the required coast guard safety gear, then i would get a big trolling motor(the most thrust you can afford), and also a gps/depth finder combo pack


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

John81 said:


> 1st thing you should get is all the required coast guard safety gear, then i would get a big trolling motor(the most thrust you can afford), and also a gps/depth finder combo pack


What is the coast guard safety gear?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

OK, change that to "take a coast guard aux boating safety course".


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

RoryGoggin said:


> OK, change that to "take a coast guard aux boating safety course".


Oh yeah haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing:sounds good like it is just add fishing rods . don't really need a depth finder in creeks where the reds are.:fishing:


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Everyone!:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

RoryGoggin said:


> OK, change that to "take a coast guard aux boating safety course".


I think I just laughed myself into a hernia...


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

GaryM said:


> I think I just laughed myself into a hernia...



DF, you kinda opened the door for that one . But in reality it would be a good idea.
For sure you need a proper pfd for each person aboard, first aid kit, flash light, flares, a sound making device and a means to communicate in the event you need assistance. 
For dnr you will need a rec sticker. If I were you I would also carry a set of oars, a hand held gps and hand held vhf.
That is a minimum, you should see the USCG regs and licenses that captain Sam and I are required to have on the Katherine !


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

turboandy said:


> DF, you kinda opened the door for that one . But in reality it would be a good idea.
> For sure you need a proper pfd for each person aboard, first aid kit, flash light, flares, a sound making device and a means to communicate in the event you need assistance.
> For dnr you will need a rec sticker. If I were you I would also carry a set of oars, a hand held gps and hand held vhf.
> That is a minimum, you should see the USCG regs and licenses that captain Sam and I are required to have on the Katherine !


Ok thanks


----------

